# Help! Trying to get a consistent color and grass appearance but ...



## Travlr (Jun 12, 2017)

Located outside of Seattle, in the foothills of the Cascade Mountains, in a convergence zone so a descent amount of rain in the winters and some dry spells in the summer coming up.

Trying to establish a new lawn for my new built house. So far in the last 2 years things have been improving. Used seed to get the lawn growing, trying to use organic means to fertilize and happy with the approach though now and again I have no problem with something more 'potent' to control weeds.





On 1 picture I am trying to get my lawn consistent with the fine grass on the left hand side of the picture, but I have several patches of the 'lighter green stuff' on the right hand side of the picture, and the 'lighter green stuff' a little more up close is in the other picture here.

Does anyone know what if that 'lighter green stuff' and any ways I can eliminate those 6 - 10 patches of that 'green stuff' across my new lawn.

Many thanks ... Dave (Travlr - as I ride a motorcycle, so the Travlr nick name was better for me than some of the other nick names my riding buddies were considering giving me !!)


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

Bumping this post. Anyone know what this weed might be?


----------



## Budstl (Apr 19, 2017)

Travlr can you pull some out and get closer pictures? Especially of the auricle and whether or not it has rhizomes.


----------



## LIgrass (May 26, 2017)

From the title and initial pic I thought poa annua or Poa Trivialis, but it doesn't look like either of those (possibly triv but I doubt it). It looks like another cool season grass to me. If I had to guess, a very light colored tall fescue (K31?) or common KBG. Unfortunately, aside from Roundup or physical removal, I doubt these will be able to be removed selectively. Definitely get some closer shots of the full leaf blade grown out and auricle as buds suggested. Is it putting out any seedheads?


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

That looks like some of the "crap grass" that I have all thru my yard. Sorry, but I am terrible at ID'ing grass from pics. Is it very stalky/stemmy when cut short and very wide bladed when allowed to grow long? Most likely a perennial? You can see if Tenacity lights it up but likely, as LIgrass said, will need to be physically removed or spot sprayed with round up and then reseeded/transplanted.


----------



## Travlr (Jun 12, 2017)

Many thanks for the bump up on the post, would greatly appreciate anyone's guidance on this one. Got some Tenacity on the side just in case but here are a couple of more close up shots of the earlier pictures if that helps ... FWIW I think I have Poa Annua in another completely separate part of my yard, it's got all the POA symptoms of lighter green patches, little white seeds, .. but its these samples from another part of the yard that I am not sure about what they are / could be.









Many thanks .. Dave
p.s. any best advice on using Tenacity, best time of days before or after it rains, temperatures, time of year, etc ... I have a feeling I may need to use it on a lawn intervention


----------



## Budstl (Apr 19, 2017)

http://www.k-state.edu/turf/resources/lawn-problem-solver/problem-solver/weeds/grassy/roughstalk/

See if what you have is comparable.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

The third image is out of focus. That view might be helpful.

Looking at the original post, it looked like nimblewill. It does not look like poa annua or trivialis to me. Did you noticed it spreading from last year? In the winter, does it turn brown sooner than the rest of your yard.

For tenacity, prep a 4oz rate in one gallon of water. Add a surfactant. Spot apply 2 days after mowing. Let see if it reacts.


----------



## Travlr (Jun 12, 2017)

Have to do some more reading up on nimblewill, I am in a cool season grass area, bit it could be 'rough bluegrass' and I think all the symptoms are showing. I saw whatever this is spreading last summer, have not noticed much of a major color difference between winter and summer unless we have a it of a drought, have also been trying to keep the grass mowing high, i.e. 3.5 in, and adding grass seed to see if I can get a more desirable other grass dominant in there but that's some very stubborn grass.

The patches in question here are in shady areas, strategically behind a very tall weeping willow which shades those small bits of ground more or less from most of the normal daily sunshine. Right now we are going thru a bit of a dry spell, from our normal rain days, and you can see those specific patches with less shade almost completely loosing their green, while those with a little more shade protection a little more light green than the rest.

Many thanks ... sounds like I have somethings to work on now


----------



## LIgrass (May 26, 2017)

I still don't see Triv. The blades are too wide..shoot density too low. Rough Bluegrass (or Poa Triv) doesn't spread in the summer. It usually spreads very aggressively in spring and fall.

Maybe Annual Rye? Although I don't see definite clasping auricles. 
Anyway, if it's Nimblewill or Triv, the tenacity will tell you. If Tenacity doesn't phase it, I would Roundup the patches and reseed. What does your current grass seed mostly consist of? Looks like Perennial Rye next to the patches. If it is PR, that stuff will sprout in days and establish in a few weeks. You won't even know the patches were there.


----------



## Travlr (Jun 12, 2017)

Thanks again for the opinions. At least I don't feel bad in trying to identify grass types. I've been studying up on grass and weeds but still not comfortable with identification.

My go to grass seed here is Pennington, below ...





I'll give Tenacity a try (BTW how long after an application might one expect to see some indication of results?) and let folks know what happened.

Many, many thanks again ...


----------



## LIgrass (May 26, 2017)

Tenacity takes about 5-10 days to see whitening. Your good grass can also whiten a little bit at the tips usually but will grow out of it quickly. The undesirables that Tenacity can kill will turn almost completely white by day 10.


----------



## Travlr (Jun 12, 2017)

thanks for the Tenacity feedback, much appreciated.


----------



## Edward (Jun 22, 2017)

A quick high mow would tidy up weeds and give a healthy neat and uniform appearance.


----------



## Flying Aces (Jun 7, 2017)

Looks to me like it could be quack grass. Hard to tell from the pics but the color and stalk matches. Get a good close pic where the blade meets the stalk. 
Can you tell if it has spreading rhizomes?


----------

